# Baby blanket



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi my KP friends I just wanted to share this with you. The owner of the LYS very kindly offered to show me how to knit this blanket, joining the squares at the same time. So when the blanket is finished, no extra work - all done. Just loved doing this and finished in no time.


----------



## maryhansbury (Aug 24, 2014)

Beautiful job. Love the colors.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Just lovely!!!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

WOW...it is beautiful. What technique did you use?


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

It's gorgeous


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely blanket. :sm24:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Just beautiful! Is the edging crocheted?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous baby blanket. I would love to find this pattern. If you have a link I would appreciate it.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful lovely great job


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow! That is very nice.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

JlsH said:


> WOW...it is beautiful. What technique did you use?


I started with the first square and then knitted a second square next to it of a different colour. Joined those together and and then you build on that. As you can see, the rows run diagonally so you work on that, keeping the colours correct.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Pocahontas said:


> Just beautiful! Is the edging crocheted?


Yes I crocheted around the edge.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Gorgeous baby blanket. I would love to find this pattern. If you have a link I would appreciate it.


Hi I wish I had a pattern but do not. The person who showed me how to do it, just showed me and it took quite a bit of concentration. If you PM me I will try and explain it to you. I will be away for a week visiting my sister who is ill, so when I get back I will try and put it down in writing for you.


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

That is really pretty and looks so perfect.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Gorgeous baby blanket. I would love to find this pattern. If you have a link I would appreciate it.


Me, too! Very neat work!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

sueandlynette said:


> Hi I wish I had a pattern but do not. The person who showed me how to do it, just showed me and it took quite a bit of concentration. If you PM me I will try and explain it to you. I will be away for a week visiting my sister who is ill, so when I get back I will try and put it down in writing for you.


Thank you, very kind of you. It sounds like you have enough on your plate. I don't want you to think about it as there are many ways to join. Enjoy your time with your sister as much as you can.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

That is lovely, beautiful colours and so evenly knitted.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

That is lovely, beautiful colours and so evenly knitted.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely work, lucky baby ????


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Love it. Pretty work.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Me, too! Very neat work!


Thank you - will get back to you in about 2 weeks time when I get back from a trip to visit my sister.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words - so nice to be able to share with friends.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's gorgeous. ????


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

I would like to learn to do this also.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

sueandlynette said:


> Thank you - will get back to you in about 2 weeks time when I get back from a trip to visit my sister.


Great - enjoy making memories!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Very clever. I bet youtube or google will lead us to "how-to's" for this.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

paljoey46 said:


> Very clever. I bet youtube or google will lead us to "how-to's" for this.


Hi I have tried to see if this pattern is anywhere online, but could not find it. If you do have success, please let me know. Otherwise, I will try and write this pattern out and put it on KP site - but will wait to see if you find it.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Gorgeous baby blanket. I would love to find this pattern. If you have a link I would appreciate it.


I Googled "ravelry.com/baby blanket squares" and found a selection.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I haven't done a lot of searching but, I googled "joining squares as you knit" or something similar. Several videos popped up and, I think, a few written instructions. I don't have time to watch videos this morning but, if I find something, I will surely post it here.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice! Is there a pattern for the rest of us to make this?


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Love this, beautiful colors


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Very pretty it reminds me of a quilt sort of.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

johannecw said:


> Very nice! Is there a pattern for the rest of us to make this?


There are LOTS of patterns!

Google lists several baby blanket squares patterns. Select whichever you like most and don't depend on my offering a site because not knowing exactly which pattern you want I can't do that. The choice is YOURS!


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

This is entrelac with short rows. Herschnerr's had a pattern called Harmony in the 1980's. I have used this pattern to do everything from dishcloths to king size afghans. Just finished a blanket for my great grandson (5 yrs old) for Christmas last night. I used three cakes of Lion brand Mandela yarn. Haven't taken a photo yet.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

You did a great job on it!!


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

This is the blanket I just finished for my 5 yr great grandson for Christmas. I used three cakes of Lion Brand Mandala Sphynx. I haven't trimmed or washed it.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

This is one gorgeous blanket. And the fact that you join as you go makes it even nicer. Great colors! Wonderful job all the way around. Thanks and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

What a handsome blanket to gift for a new baby boy. Beautiful work.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

MartiG said:


> What a handsome blanket to gift for a new baby boy. Beautiful work.


Thank you so much MartiG - I am giving this blanket to my daughter to keep for the next baby that is born in our family. I live far away from all and always miss the baby shower. My first great grandson was born in January and I was so happy to be able to meet him in March when I went to a wedding. My other granddaughter does not have children yet so hopefully this will go to her one day. I am quite elderly so doing these things now and leaving them with my daughter for my young family. Regards, Lynette


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

sueandlynette said:


> Thank you so much MartiG - I am giving this blanket to my daughter to keep for the next baby that is born in our family. I live far away from all and always miss the baby shower. My first great grandson was born in January and I was so happy to be able to meet him in March when I went to a wedding. My other granddaughter does not have children yet so hopefully this will go to her one day. I am quite elderly so doing these things now and leaving them with my daughter for my young family. Regards, Lynette


Oh dear MartiG you may have meant the other blanket!! Apologies - yes it is a gorgeous blanket. :sm12:


----------



## Knitting Daily (Dec 16, 2014)

I would love to learn how to do this. Beautiful.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

That's so lovely, would love the instructions too please, but only when you can find time. Hope your sister recovers well.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautiful blanket!!


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Great idea. Curious on how you joined the squares too.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is wonderful.


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice. I am going to try this technique.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Great work.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

What a great idea.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful blanket


----------



## deaston (Jul 17, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.... I would also like to know how you join the squares as you go.... Look forward to your instructions. Thanks.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful! Can you share the pattern source? Thanks.


----------



## sharon symborski (Sep 27, 2016)

Beautiful job I love that technique.


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

Great job! Don't you just feel so accomplished when you learn something new?


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

My pattern is one called Harmony. Actually the stitch is short tunisian and Raverly has the pattern that is free titled Tunisian Entrelac Afghan. My pattern is using a regular crochet hook. I am sorry but I'm not sure how to post the connection. Hope someone can supply the link. Using the eleven stitches +1 you control the size and shape.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful blanket


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Beautiful xx


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

JlsH said:


> WOW...it is beautiful. What technique did you use?


My thought exactly - I will be looking through the replies to see if it's here! So neat and tidy looking and a great masculine or unisex pattern an color scheme. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Lovely! What a nice lys owner.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful work I love the colours too !


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Bay7344 (May 28, 2012)

Beautiful.....I'm always up for something new!!! Await your instructions.Thanks


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks great. Very impressive first work. Are you hooked, now?


----------



## eastender (Aug 10, 2017)

Your blanket pattern is lovely and so are the colors. I would like to try it, my granddaughter is having her first baby (a boy) in February. Maybe you can direct me to the pattern and instructions on joining the squares. Thank you so much.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Like others I love your blanket , looks so neat. I really like the border also.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

So lovely!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Very nice blanket!


----------



## Ancaster (Mar 18, 2014)

I would also like a few tips on knitting this. Thanks in advance and no hurry.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful blanket, love all your colours


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

outstanding--good job! And great to find an easier method for sewing it together!!


----------



## jeanelaine (Jul 23, 2013)

I am also interested in the pattern. Beautiful job and I love the crochet edge.


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

I would also like to learn how to do this.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow - nicely made!


----------



## migrammy (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice. Like the colors.


----------



## Queen Wisteria (Dec 23, 2016)

You may do an internet search, i.e., 

knitting two squares together as you go

it will bring up several videos to choose from


----------



## judysmythers (Sep 21, 2016)

I trust your visit with your sister will be good for both of you and that she will be doing better. I, too, would like instructions on sewing the blocks together (your blanket is beautiful). with good thoughts for you.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

JlsH said:


> WOW...it is beautiful. What technique did you use?


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

dhendrix said:


> Great job! Don't you just feel so accomplished when you learn something new?


Yes that is exactly how I felt!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

knitteerli said:


> Looks great. Very impressive first work. Are you hooked, now?


Hi I am replying, but not sure if you are referring to my blanket or the other one? If mine, then yes, I am truly hooked!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

eastender said:


> Your blanket pattern is lovely and so are the colors. I would like to try it, my granddaughter is having her first baby (a boy) in February. Maybe you can direct me to the pattern and instructions on joining the squares. Thank you so much.


Hi this is not a pattern that is printed. I will send you the pattern when I have written it out. Because the rows run diagonally across the blanket, it takes a bit more concentration, but oh so enjoyable.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

judysmythers said:


> I trust your visit with your sister will be good for both of you and that she will be doing better. I, too, would like instructions on sewing the blocks together (your blanket is beautiful). with good thoughts for you.


Thank you so much judysmythers - I will certainly let you have the pattern. Lynette


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome! The colors are very nice. Beautiful work!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Back again, I looked through the replies: - I don’t believe this is Entralac, as the join is more visible - and actually what I like. I just never liked how Entralac looks. Hopefully when you return you can contact the LYS owner and see if she can give a pattern source. Even a name will help us search for it. I too add my best wishes for your sister’s recovery. :sm02:


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

It's beautiful and I love blankets that are all in one piece with no picking up stitches for borders!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Love it, love the edging.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

sueandlynette said:


> Hi my KP friends I just wanted to share this with you. The owner of the LYS very kindly offered to show me how to knit this blanket, joining the squares at the same time. So when the blanket is finished, no extra work - all done. Just loved doing this and finished in no time.


Beautiful blanket :sm02:


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Your blanket is so neat and beautiful. Look at what I found on joining knit squares. Could this be the technique you were taught?

https://www.interweave.com/article/knitting/no-more-seaming-join-as-you-knit/


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow your blanket looks amazing.


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

Please put me on the list for your instructions of your beautiful blanket!!!!


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

Please put me on the list too for your Beauitful and well made blanket
Thanks
Dorise
Be Well and Happy


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

I would like to be on the list for your pattern also. You did a beautiful job on your afghan.


----------



## Queen Wisteria (Dec 23, 2016)

Your knitting is superb handwork! You have been knitting for awhile. 

Thank you in advance for adding my name to your pattern list. 

Looking forward to making a baby afghan with your pattern.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Looking forward to pattern. ????


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

Ravely tunisian afghan should give you the pattern


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ljf said:


> My pattern is one called Harmony. Actually the stitch is short tunisian and Raverly has the pattern that is free titled Tunisian Entrelac Afghan. My pattern is using a regular crochet hook. I am sorry but I'm not sure how to post the connection. Hope someone can supply the link. Using the eleven stitches +1 you control the size and shape.


I guess it's one of these: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=tunisian%20entrelac%20afghan&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&sort=best&pc=blanket

Mine isn't finished yet; my darling wants it big enough for our queen-sized bed! https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/entrelac-in-the-round


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GrapeJam said:


> Your blanket is so neat and beautiful. Look at what I found on joining knit squares. Could this be the technique you were taught?
> 
> https://www.interweave.com/article/knitting/no-more-seaming-join-as-you-knit/


Thank you so much for this link!!! I'll add it to my pageful of joining techniques. http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-page?upnum=3707

I can't wait to try it!!


----------



## delmarknitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I thought the original pattern was knit with a crocheted edge
Blue, white & grey squares. Are we talking about 2 different afghans?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

delmarknitter said:


> I thought the original pattern was knit with a crocheted edge
> Blue, white & grey squares. Are we talking about 2 different afghans?


This topic is up to eight pages. A second afghan was introduced a few pages back.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Very pretty baby blanket. I love it.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I know this is old, but did anyone ever receive a copy of the instructions? If so I would like to try. It's beautiful.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I know this is old, but did anyone ever receive a copy of the instructions? If so I would like to try. It's beautiful.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ssusan said:


> I know this is old, but did anyone ever receive a copy of the instructions? If so I would like to try. It's beautiful.


The OP posted another topic: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-527719-1.html#12086351


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beginning on page 5 of this free PDF, is a pattern showing how to do joined-as-you-knit squares: https://www.interweave.com/wp-content/uploads/7-Free-Knitted-Afghan-Patterns.pdf


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Thank you. I will use that free one. It is a beautiful pattern but 7 dollars is a little pricey to learn how to put the squares together. 

Thanks for responding. ????


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Very unique


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

So beautiful.
I have just been informed that one of my nieces is expecting a baby for August, and I might follow your design (if you don't mind).


----------



## Koekies1 (Aug 17, 2019)

Where can i get the pattern of this blanket


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Koekies1 said:


> Where can i get the pattern of this blanket


Have you read through the previous bunch of pages? 
Clue: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-496407-1.html#11381241


----------



## Koekies1 (Aug 17, 2019)

Can i have the pattern please


----------



## Koekies1 (Aug 17, 2019)

Can i get the pattern of the blue blanket you knitted please


----------



## Koekies1 (Aug 17, 2019)

Can you give us the pattern


----------



## Koekies1 (Aug 17, 2019)

Can you give us the pattern


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Koekies open the link as supplied by Jessica-Jean and look on pg 7 and 8.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

marinda said:


> Koekies open the link as supplied by Jessica-Jean and look on pg 7 and 8.


Since it's not a free pattern, she probably won't be happy. Too steep a learning curve?


----------



## ansamocke (7 mo ago)

sueandlynette said:


> Hi my KP friends I just wanted to share this with you. The owner of the LYS very kindly offered to show me how to knit this blanket, joining the squares at the same time. So when the blanket is finished, no extra work - all done. Just loved doing this and finished in no time.


Can you share the pattern please


----------



## ansamocke (7 mo ago)

sueandlynette said:


> Hi my KP friends I just wanted to share this with you. The owner of the LYS very kindly offered to show me how to knit this blanket, joining the squares at the same time. So when the blanket is finished, no extra work - all done. Just loved doing this and finished in no time.


Can you share the pattern please


----------

